# help me fix a snap hook!



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi. This year I have been hittingn the ball preetty straight on all my shots. last year I just about hooked everything. The hook comes back once in a while. anyone know how to get rid of it?


----------



## Lead Tape (Apr 16, 2007)

Chivas said:


> Hi. This year I have been hittingn the ball preetty straight on all my shots. last year I just about hooked everything. The hook comes back once in a while. anyone know how to get rid of it?



Yep...start hitting a cut shot that you can control any time you want to hit it. That'll be $60. I prefer cash.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Lead Tape said:


> Yep...start hitting a cut shot that you can control any time you want to hit it. That'll be $60. I prefer cash.


:laugh: That's a good one.

Generally I have found many people who hit really bad hooks, it is because of thier grip. They usually will have a grip that is way to strong, meaning their left and right hands are turned clockwise under the grip where the back of the left and the palm of the right hand will be pointing up.

A lot of people start adopting a grip like this because they have an over the top swing. This tends to straighten the slice out but you are unable to release your hands properly or you will hit a big pull hook. In pressure situations or when your timing isn't perfect this is when you get that hook. 

Would you happen to have a picture of yourself at address. That could help out a lot.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

BrianMcG said:


> Would you happen to have a picture of yourself in a dress.


   WHAT?


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Doby45 said:


> WHAT?



That would be good too...LOL.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

I think Chivas is a dude, so that would =s BAD.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Doby45 said:


> I think Chivas is a dude, so that would =s BAD.



Its always good to have blackmail pics.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Stay behind the ball and rotate your hips, don't slide. If you get out in front, the club lags behind, causing either a block or a snap hook.

Also the grip problem Brian posted is a big one too. It becomes way more drastic on your longer clubs, especially the ones with graphite shafts that are swung harder. I'd check that out before anything.

Your swing with your longer clubs also tends to get a bit more shallow. This type of swing is more susceptible to hooks and draws. You may consciously try to keep your swing on the steeper plane that you take with your shorter irons.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with CBWHeeler..check your grip, make sure it isn't to strong, and check that your turning, not sliding.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

ok. Thanks for the tips. I went to the range today and guess what. I am now hitting a slice. what else can go wrong?
so now on most of my drives are slicing. i cannot figure out what is going on. I will take some pictures tonight and post them. Ill get a video of the full swing and my hands and at adress. thanks for all the help so far.

p.s. I wont be wearing a dress in the pictures. LOL


----------



## Lead Tape (Apr 16, 2007)

Chivas said:


> ok. Thanks for the tips. I went to the range today and guess what. I am now hitting a slice. what else can go wrong?
> so now on most of my drives are slicing. i cannot figure out what is going on. I will take some pictures tonight and post them. Ill get a video of the full swing and my hands and at adress. thanks for all the help so far.
> 
> p.s. I wont be wearing a dress in the pictures. LOL


It DID CURE the snap hooks that you were concerned about, didn't it?
Sheesh...some guys are never happy.  (you still owe me 60 bucks)


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

This isn't my driver I have a cobra (the one in my picture) It's in my dads car right now so I couldnt use it for the video


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Hope that helps. Sorry if the pictures were too big


----------



## TarDawg (Apr 18, 2007)

From watching your swing it looks like you have the same problem I have sometimes. And that's not extending my arms on my follow through towards the target or down the target line. I believe some call this alligator arms. 

My advice is stand facing a wall. And practice swinging back on plane and through on plane using the wall as the imaginary target line. Start with slow swings first. go half way back then about half way through and look where your arms arms are.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks. I kidove thought I wasnt following throught straight. I'll work on that and let you know what happens.


----------



## TarDawg (Apr 18, 2007)

Another thing to try is moving from the interlocking grip to the overlap grip. This is another change I made that helped cure me of my snap hook.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Not that it will cure your hook but I have always been taught that my right arm (your left) should be straight. Your left wrist looks at address to be bent. On my driver my right arm and wrist are straight inline with the club. Once again, I am left handed.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Chivas,

It is very common when you first change your grip from a strong one to a more neutral one that you will start slicing the ball. This happens because you are so used to "holding" your release with the stronger grip. Keep practicing with the better grip. Try to get it to look more like this:










You want the thumb there to support the shaft at the top of your swing. It will feel more secure. 

Changing your grip is probably the hardest thing to do in golf. It will take you a few weeks before it feels natural.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Trust me, if you want longer, straighter shots, then the strong grip is the way to go..most likely, it is a little too strong, weaken it a bit, but don't make it neutral...also, it looks as though you are squeezing the club..as I can see your knuckles are turning white..loosen up a liitle..think of the club as a puppy, you don't want to squeeze it to death, but you don't want to drop it either. A looser grip, will enable you to release more, therefore killing your slice. It may feel as though the club will fly out of your hands, but this is an illusion, and you will get past that quickly. Keep your muscles loose.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Your weight shift is a bit off. Watch the video of your swing and notice when you swing the club back, your head moves a bit forward and your body leans towards the target. This gets you off balance and creates big inconsistency from day to day, which would explain the changing from a snap hook to a slice. When you set up, tilt your spine away from the target. This sets the weight back from the start. Focus on keeping it back there until your transition move, when the weight goes to your front foot, as your head stays behind the ball.

Check out Tiger here.









Compare his position with your position at impact. Yours isn't that bad here, but the problem is, the weight is somewhat moving backwards, then forwards, because its too much up front in your backswing. You'll note at impact your weight is rolling onto the outside of your front foot. Bye bye balance. As you make your transition, work on keeping that weight on the arch of your front foot until you hit the ball.

Weight goes from back to front; not middle to front to back to front.


----------

